# 99 Acura Integra Build Log - this may take a while!



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well this is the beginning of my build log which will be updated with pictures as things happen obviously.

The Planned setup is as follows (notice I mentioned "planned" we all know things constantly change in the world of SQ)

Source:
Pioneer DEH-P800PRS

Front Stage:
Active Setup
ID OEM 6.5" in factory locations
Seas Neo Textiles on the a-pillar

Rear Fill:
NONE

Subwoofer:
Image Dynamics IDmax 12D4 v.3

Amps:
Kicker ZX1000.1 (Sub)
Kicker ZX 850.4 (Front Stage)

Sound Deadening:
Raamat BXT (2 rolls)
Ensolite (6 yards)

All interconnects will be Kicker SS series as well as kicker 0 gauge Hyperflex to both amps. All wiring will be covered in techflex and heat shrink to clean up the install even though it won't be seen (for my own piece of mind obviously lol)

I currently have a Pioneer 6000UB (for sale!) installed with blown Alpine Type S components and 6.5's in the rear as well as an Image Dynamics IDQ10 D4 v.3 (which is for sale!!!)
Obviously everything will be pulled out so I can deaden the car and then build some baffles for the ID's in the front. The sub will be housed in a fiberglass enclosure formed to the spare tire well in the trunk and then everything housed in a false floor setup since I use my hatch constantly for work

Pics will follow shortly and don't make fun of the terrible door speaker install since I just purchased this car and I have already taken a peak (not a pretty site!)

Let me know if you have any questions/comments/recommendations for my setup/install/choice of equipment!


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Equipment sounds good. Waiting for pics


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Fran82 said:


> Equipment sounds good. Waiting for pics


yup yup


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

tegs and custom kick panels were made for each other. get out of the doors and into the kicks and you'll have a soundstage others will lust after! love tegs!!


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone else think a kickpanel is the way to go? I was going to keep it simple for now and do kick panels if I ever decided to go 3-way active.

However if it is a common knowledge that integras have better imaging with kicks, then i'll at least give it a shot


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

i had a 3 way Dyn 360 set in my honda civic (7" 4" and tweeter all in the kicks), i have a 2 way set in my daily driver acura integra (a 7 and tweet in the kicks) and a 2 way setup in my integra type R (5"s in the kicks with tweeters and 7" in the doors). there is plenty of space down there (oh, all my cars are manual transmission too) and it really sounds a LOT better!! kicks are pretty easy to make, and if you are doing an install anyway, i'd go and do the kicks at the same time. they really are worth it!!


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

did you use the factory kick panels or did you mold your own out of fiberglass?


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

also if you wouldn't mind sending me some pics of your kick panels or emailing them to me that would be cool. I'm just worried about the use of the floor mats/dead pedal since there isn't too much room. Also i'm trying to go for as much of a stealth install as possible as all my amps will be hidden w/ my sub recessed into the trunk with a cover over it.

I drive all over Atlanta for work and in some areas I really don't want it to be known that I have any sort of system in my vehicle.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

hey! no fair emailing...the rest of us want to see his kicks, too.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

benny z said:


> hey! no fair emailing...the rest of us want to see his kicks, too.


I too am curious. I can't imagine having any sort of on-axis kicks in a manual transmission Integra, he must have mounted the drivers off-axis in order to leave any room for working the clutch. There's also no way I'd give up my dead pedal.

Waiting patiently for pics,

JD


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

legs def block sound if in kickpanel apillars is the best location for this car


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah i'm waiting on pictures also because I spent some time playing with speaker location in the kicks earlier as well as mounting depth and I don't see how I could have them remotely on axis being a manual transmission and having the dead pedal.

If I ever do a 3-way setup I will definitely place the mid and tweeter in the a-pillar, but I believe for now, unless proven otherwise, I will be sticking with my midbass in the door


----------



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

I used to run the seas alums in a pillars and cdt euro mids in the doors. I messed around with kicks but the only design i could come up with, keeping the dead pedal as its also a manual, is to make a copy of the plastic kick panel covers and glass the speakers into them. I ended up with the mids in the door and with a heavily dampened door and tuning I got it to sound pretty decent.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry to keep you waiting on the pics all the way down under! Fabrication begins tomorrow, and i'm up tonight trying to finalize all the different techflex/heat shrink i'll be needing for the install


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

1zach4 said:


> sorry to keep you waiting on the pics all the way down under! Fabrication begins tomorrow, and i'm up tonight trying to finalize all the different techflex/heat shrink i'll be needing for the install


No problem...
I didn't want that to sound rude or anything!.. just looking forward to the build!

Mark


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you have a source for techflex etc?

http://stores.ebay.com/FURRYLETTERS_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d999QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Cheap, fast, great service...

I buy from him often, and 3 day delivery to here, down under!

Mark


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried searching about whether or not he provides the cleancut version of techflex and couldn't find anything. If he does i'll buy from him, otherwise i'll just stick to wirecare.com


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

sent him an email anyway since I noticed his prices were MUCH better than the aforementioned site, but I will still get all my 3:1 heat shrink from wirecare


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

got everything taped off/tin foiled in the hatch so I can start glassing tomorrow. My shop was actually busy today so I didn't have much time to work on my car or even take pics (not like everyone hasn't seen the building of a FG box) but I will take pics before I start laying mat tomorrow because I want everything documented for critique and good measure


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

pics will be up tonight of the fiberglass progress. Put down 5 layers of mat this afternoon with a buddy of mine


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

i'll take pictures of mine tonight.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

sweet another integra, i have made a few sets of kicker for mine (2000) i currently am trying out some with my 4" and tweeter in them. i can get you pics if you want.


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah the more pics of integra kick panels in a manual transmission the better. Also keep in mind i'm only going 2-way so having a 6.5" in the kick is a must for the picture.

I'm playing with the idea of molding a pod onto the door panel for a little better imaging but in a location with more room to work. I'm going to do some research on it, but if all else fails they will get the factory location treatment with a lot of raamat and ensolite.

Pics to be up soon!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

this thread STILL contains no pics!!!

???

!!!


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are some pics to tide you guys over while they upload

My last simple build in my 06 civic
Image Dynamics IDQ 10 in a 1.5cuft sealed enclosure


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

and now on to the beginning stages of the new build:

5 layers of mat which is currently curing in my garage and ventilating because I do have to drive this thing 7 days a week lol

























Mold should be ready to pop tomorrow and then I will build a frame to give the box the proper height clearance for the sub and begin building the frame for the false floor.


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

bump because everyone wanted pics and now no one has said anything!

Will be popping the mold tomorrow at work so I can start reinforcing it and framing it for the sub.


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

coming along nicely...good luck with the fiberglass


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah the the FG is going to take the most work outside of deadening the car, so hopefully i can get it knocked out pretty soon


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

where do you plan on mounting your amps


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

the floor is being built up 3-4" above the fiberglass mold, the amps don't have a final resting place yet but they will be under a false floor on top of the FG box


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

A few more updated pictures. I had some time at work today to to finally get the mold popped from the trunk and then spent a good bit of time removing tape and tin foil from the mold itself.

















Then began to pull apart my front doors to remove the long-blown alpine type-s passive component set. When I metered them they read either 0ohms or some outrageous number, so their time was at an end.









I pulled out the speakers and the moisture barrier from the doors and this is the current state of the doors awaiting the arrival of raamat/ensolite/ID oems

















I also decided today that i'll be glassing some sort of ipod holder for my ipod touch in my center console. I know, I know.......ipod......sq......ipod......sq......well most of my songs are lossless and not enough can be said for a little case that holds thousands of songs, only takes up a few inches, is at the touch of your fingertips and is just downright convenient!


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

took some more time today and ripped apart the rear end of the interior while im waiting for all of my materials.
Image Dynamics OEM's arrive tomorrow so I can't wait to get ahold of those and start building the baffles for the front doors. Will also start on my ipod holder tomorrow since the wife is working a night shift at the hospital

Will update pics soon


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is the current state of the integra as it sits in my driveway

















and here is my only source of tunes until this project moves farther along...
6.5" Alpine Type S which are in apparently perfect working order and are for sale lol


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

I like Integra builds. 

The only thing is that you should put a baffle to cover your ID OEMs and vent it or something. Water leaks in bad into the doors. I've already messed up my Rainbow Profi midbass because of the water. Also if you use a 3/4 baffle you got to trim away part of the door panel, the door panel speaker grille for me would not go back on without the midbass touching the grille. Well at least for me i had to. 

Is this automatic or manual?


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

it is a manual so i'm going to stray away from kicks in this car.

I will be starting with a 3/4 baffle to see how that works out, and that should keep it away from any moisture that likes to accumulate near the window tracks in these doors. If I don't like the way the baffle works then I will be molding these into the door panel itself which should effectively keep it away from any moisture.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

1zach4 said:


>


^There are rolls of wire in the pic above... how often you change equipment?


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

haha I used to only change equipment once while I owned a car...now that i've found this website I can see that i'll soon have a collection of barely used parts piling up in my closet!


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

got more of the car taken apart today and received the first pieces of my install!

Image Dynamics OEM mids from Hessdawg


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

started thinking about it last night and today, and I think i'm going to drop the idea of the IDmax and stick with my current IDQ10 v.3.

I originally was semi-happy with the sub, but it was in a rear firing sealed enclosure that was pretty well sealed off from the cabin of my civic coupe, but now in a hatchback and firing upwards in a slightly larger enclosure I think I should be more than happy with the output.


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

made some speaker baffles for the ID's tonight, also started working on the ipod mount in the center e-brake cutout of the center console. Will have some pics up soon!

Also purchased the pioneer 800prs tonight!

To Do/Done List:
Source: Pioneer Premier DEH0P800prs (DONE)
Front Stage: Image Dynamics OEM 6.5" drivers (DONE)
Seas Neo Textiles (NEED TO PURCHASE)
Need to mold the tweeters into the a-pillars and wrap them in black vinyl

Subwoofer: Image Dynamics IDQ10 v.3 D4 (DONE)
Still need to finish building the enclosure which I can start on now that I have decided what sub I'll be using

Still need to purchase the raamat and ensolite
Still need to purchase the amps, and will probably go with a Kicker ZX400.1 now that i'm only using the IDQ, and still going with the 850.4 for the front stage.
Need to purchase wiring, distros, techflex, heatshrink, and then it is ON

Pics to follow shortly, i'm in the process of glassing the center console for the ipod adapter at the moment.


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a little more work done tonight

Made speaker mounting baffles for the ID OEM's out of 3/4" MDF and then put a layer of resin on each one to keep them from becoming waterlogged if anything were to get in the door.

















Also, put down a few layer of fiberglass in the center console for what will become a docking station for my iPod touch. In the 2nd picture you can also kind of see the lid to the center console that I rewrapped in black vinyl tonight also.

















Here is the spare tire well enclosure which is finally ready to get a frame and top for the sub. I put down a few more layers of glass once I popped the mold to ensure it's sturdiness.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Coming along nicely! Looking forward to seeing what you do with the iPod dock..

Keep the pics coming!

Mark


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I had some time to work on the ipod dock today at work, and after hours of trying different methods of mounting and then wrapping things in vinyl...it looked pretty good, but not up to my standards, so I trashed the mold and will either try another idea I have or just put it somewhere out of sight.

On another note, I went by my parents house tonight and retrieved my long lost Pioneer CD-IB100II iPod adapter that was in my brothers car but not being used. Now I have an iPod adapter for the 800prs.

Did a test fit of the speaker baffles and the speakers themselves today and it turned our great. It's a close fit, but it fits!


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

How much airspace are you going to get for your enclosure?


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

not sure exactly how much just yet, but once the frame is built for it I will figure out the volume and adjust accordingly. My previous enclosure for this sub was in the range of 1.5cuft so I will probably try to keep it there.


----------



## albert (Jul 19, 2008)

they sure do make it a pain in the ass to get at those rear speakers though don't they?

what are your plans for all that dead air space in behind the rear/side panels? i had a hell of a time deadening those areas when i had my 97 gsr.

great car for a sound system in any case, they have awesome in car acoustics


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

The rear cavity will be getting raamat and ensolite, as well as some insulation of some sort to fill in the cavity, and then another layer of raamat/ensolite on the outer edge of the cavity and on the inside of the rear 1/4 panel trim piece

I think that should do the trick lol

Also, I received my 800prs today and wow the copper chassis is something pretty to look at!


----------



## albert (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like you have a good grip on the deadning.
i made the mistake of trying to fill those cavities with expanding foam and managed to make my rear quarters look like crap 

took a good bit of body work to fix it. thats what i get for not researching first 

what made you choose the 800 over the 880? i'm torn between the two of them myself


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

I chose the 800 because I wanted a brand new unit in the car. I'm not a snob but like buying brand new equipment when possible so I know I'm the only one to touch and responsible if anything goes wrong with it.

Also, I like the black face over the silver, and i'm not sure you could turn the internal amp off on the 880, oh yeah let's not forget the copper chassis sexiness!!

I got the 800prs installed at work the other day and looks great. Took the time for the first time to heat shrink/solder/tape my harness to the radio...too bad it's hooked up and just there for looks at the moment since I have no audio equipment installed at the moment.

Found some extra dynamat xtreme from my last build in my garage and went ahead and put a few layers on the outer door skin of my driver's door. Already a huge improvement in road noise and how solid the door is.

Will have pics up later


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ordered my Seas Neo Textiles and the lpg flush mounts from madisound tonight. Once those come in i'm going to go ahead and mold them in the a-pillars, and I will have more pics up of how the box and framing are coming along tomorrow.

Also thought about some ideas for running my speaker wire and speaker connectors........

Will be running my speaker wire from my sub-amp into my enclosure with a set of speakon 2-conductor male/female adapters. Also, will be running the entirety of my speaker wiring from the 4-ch to the front stage through an 8-conductor speakon setup that will be connected in the trunk to make all speaker connections easily removable from both amps


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Finally have a couple of updates! Built the top/frame for the fiberglass enclosure and got my Pioneer Cd-IB100II installed in the center console.

Here are the pics!
First is the Pioneer Premier 800prs I just received a few days ago
Front Shot









Copper Chassis Sexiness









Rear Shot/Copper Chassis Sexiness









800prs Harness wired into my harness/heatshrink/ziptied









Found some leftover dynamat xtreme from my last car and went ahead and covered the outer skin of my driver's door panel. This will receive another layer of raamat/ensolite over it.

















800prs Temporarily installed









Top of the FG enclosure braced with mounting baffle flushed into the enclosure









3/8" holes drilled to allow for better bonding to the fiberglass with some duraglass/fiberglass









Closeup of recessed sub baffle









Top of box temporarily mounted, this was right before the excess FG was trimmed and the box was permanently bonded into one piece









Finally, the iPod adapter securely tucked away behind the center console under the 800prs









Will have more pics up asap!


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are the current pictures of the FG/MDF enclosure.
The front and back of the enclosure were trimmed and MDF panels were added to enclose the previously 2 open sides of the box. Then duraglass was used to bond the top panel and the new sides to the fiberglass mold.

Tomorrow I will be laying another couple of layers of fiberglass on the inside of the box over the newly formed joints so that it is completely airtight.

Here are the pics!


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

wow beautiful work on the bracing


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks! It will be a real shame to cover it up in a false floor lol

but that is what a build log is for


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

The Pioneer CD-IB100II will work with the Pioneer Premier 800prs? I ask an local dealer and they said Pioneer is making a new adapter.


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

pioneer has had 3 or 4 different adapters made in the last year and none of them work with the 800prs. Pioneer's website even lists the cd-ib100II as the ipod adapter for the 800prs. I don't have any speakers hooked up but my ipod touch is fully functional on my 800prs


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

i wish i had the skills and or patience to do something like this. or a friend that could haha.

subscribed for the final product. amazing work.


----------



## sick02sentra (Jul 22, 2008)

dude the bracing looks SICK on that. too bad its going to be covered up


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks for the compliments...yeah it will be a definite shame to cover it all up!


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

The bracing work is awesome! This is going to be sweet... Can't wait to see the docking station!


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

docking station got scrapped for the time being lol


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

nice build 
great wood working. i am impressed.
keep it up


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks hessdawg! I should have my 850.4 in soon so i'll finally be able to hear those ID's you sent me!

Started working on molding in the seas neo textiles into the a-pillars last night and continuing to work on them today for a smooth/paintable finish so i'll havepics up of those later on tonight!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Any new pics?


----------



## tegger (Aug 12, 2008)

Subscribed.

Definitely interested to hear about and see the final results. I'm seriously thinking about going the same route with my 95 LS with the HU, ID mids, and IDQ sub. Will you be running new speaker wire into the front doors?

That's some very nice work for a CC guy, btw.


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

haha thanks for the cc comment! How did you know? It seems it always comes up in any of my builds, at least I can say there are quite a few good installers at CC, I know for a fact that i'm one of the "least" experienced in my shop.

I've been going crazy with no music in my car for the past few weeks so I ran the new wiring through the molex plugs in the doors ((&*[email protected]#$(&*[email protected](#$*&) lol and ran everything off the HU and without any tuning or really messing with crossovers/slopes/levels I can say that this setup will easily sound better than my old Polk SR6500's and it brought a massive grin to my face just to hear the clarity and midbass output from the ID's and Seas Textiles and they are nowhere near being broken in nor are they amped yet! I will have pics up soon as the box and false floor progress and my amps have been ordered so hopefully everything will be done in the next week or so! Until then I will let my front stage break-in off the HU's power and enjoy my newly deadened integra!


----------



## CarlosGomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> Any new pics?


Eae velho! Tu por aqui também?
ehehehe
Anyway, looking forward to new pics too!!


----------



## tegger (Aug 12, 2008)

1zach4 said:


> haha thanks for the cc comment! How did you know? It seems it always comes up in any of my builds, at least I can say there are quite a few good installers at CC, I know for a fact that i'm one of the "least" experienced in my shop.


I used to do roadshop sales for a few years at a CC in FL. I also saw part of a firedog sign in one of the pics. 

Where do you live in GA?


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

pics are coming! I'm in kennesaw, ga...about 20 minutes north of atlanta.


----------



## psykosis (Apr 28, 2008)

I NEED NEW PICS!!!!

I'll be starting a build in my 2001 GSR in a week or two. This is WAY helpful.


----------



## ElusiveKandyDC (Oct 13, 2008)

Any more proggress?:blush:


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice build, way better than my elementary 1997 Civic build which I am to embarrassed to show! I never realized the Civic and Integra doors were so close in design..... Talk about a royal PITA to try and seal with those door open and door lock bars.


----------

